# Job seeker visa



## Kartthik (Nov 22, 2018)

Hello, 
I am new here and would need some clarification regarding Germany job seeker visa, but I couldn’t find any latest threads regarding the same. Can someone help me with the below details. 

1) Cost of job seeker visa is just £90? Is it just for applying and booking the appointment?
2) The 6 months period of stay is from the appointment date or the date when visa gets stamped?
3) How much money in Euros has to been shown to prove our wealth stability? 


My details: 
I am a software professional with 9 years of work experience and have beginner level knowledge in German language. 

Regards,
Kartthik R


----------



## janprill (Jan 27, 2020)

Yeah, the fees won't be that high. 

For the application, you will need

- completed and signed application form
- National passport
- Proof of sufficient health insurance coverage throughout
- For statutory health insurance: Current insurance certificate
- For private health insurance: confirmation of Annex 6 or 7 by the health insurance company
- proof of financing (EUR 853 per month, i.e. EUR 5 118 for 6 months) or submission of a letter of commitment. This is the commitment of a so-called inviter. A natural or legal person who agrees to bear the cost of living and all other necessary expenses.
- Recognized university degree in the original with Apostille / Legalisation for foreign documents
- current biometric photograph (no copies)

Do not be afraid of the official language, if you do not understand some points, just ask.

With regards to the beginning of the period. I'm not sure but would assume it has to be the date when the visa gets stamped.


----------



## Kartthik (Nov 22, 2018)

Thank you!!!

I am the initial step and am applying on my own. Please check the below details and correct me if I am wrong, I really appreciate your help on this

1) As a first step, I downloaded the application form and started filling those details 
2) Collected all the necessary documents and proof for finance and other docs
3) Waiting for the appointment slot to open, at this point expected date of opening is March 1st 2020.

Am I doing it right or did I missed any step?

Can you tell me when the document verification will happen? After the visa interview or before the interview?


----------

